# Salt/Sand Spreading rates



## Cgator (Feb 9, 2008)

New guy here from MA. Does anyone know or have a link to a site that can offer general spreading rates for sand/salt mix and straight salt? I'm trying to figure out how many sq. ft. each cubic yard of sand/salt or salt covers. I know it will depend on the sander and the setting, but any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/business/rules/docs/mixratio5saltsand.pdf

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=6208

http://www.usroads.com/journals/p/rmj/9712/rm971202.htm This may be the best thing for you to read


----------



## Cgator (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info, but I think I may have worded my question wrong. Let me give you my scenario. I currently plow 2 small commerical lots and throw my salt/sand by hand. I am planning on expanding my biz next season and will be buying 1.7 or 2.0 cubic yard sander. I'm trying to price out what I should be charging for lots and am therefore trying to determine how many square feet I can cover for each cubic yard of sand/salt.


----------

